# what are you up to today?



## Josh (Aug 30, 2007)

im about to go get lunch. i've been planning my upcoming school schedule and trying to find a new job
how about you?


----------



## c_pierce705 (Aug 30, 2007)

i have been on kingsnake.com all day, trying to figure out what I want. A russian or a golden greek....tough decisions


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 30, 2007)

I have been running errands, playing at the pet store with all of the reptiles  and emailing peoples back in forth about there torts that I am in search of.  Where are you off to for the holiday weekend Josh?


----------



## Josh (Aug 30, 2007)

im headed out to laughlin, nevada! should be a fun weekend. too bad i dont have more money though!


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Aug 31, 2007)

was about to go out and take some photos.. but batteries have just died 
so got to wait till the morning


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 31, 2007)

josh said:


> im headed out to laughlin, nevada! should be a fun weekend. too bad i dont have more money though!




Lucky!!! I was suppose to go there a couple of weeks ago for the weekend to go on the boat and hit the casinos! But my animal sitter was un available, so no go.


----------



## T-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Immmmm just problyu going to slob about.
saturdays i get the house to myself.
i feed and bath the animals that need it..and then just sit online all day.


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Sep 1, 2007)

tay... your starting to take after me


----------



## Amy (Sep 28, 2007)

I am stoked its friday! tonight is poker with friends. Tomorrow I hope to either see "Into the Wild" or hang out in LA at the Feast of San Ganero. Sunday I'll be watching over my friends new baby torties. On Monday I am going to Rally Monday for Angels Baseball- looking forward to the Playoffs! I'll probably take the torties into work on MOnday as well and show them off to my coworkers


----------



## Vegas Chad (Sep 28, 2007)

WorkingÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ Today is my Thursday, tomorrow is FridayÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ This weekend I will be letting all of my animals enjoy the mid 80Ã¢â‚¬â„¢s weather that has been very nice in the valley. Picking up about 10 chameleon cagesÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ Driving up to the mountain to look at the place where the girlfriend wants to have our wedding, working on the web site for the business so it is ready by the start of the yearÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ aaaaaaaaand watching some football, going bowling, possibly work on some of my robots? SheeshÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ I am tired already.


----------



## PATMAN (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got back from seeing Jerry Seinfeld live on stage tonight in Williamsport, PA. It was an awesome show! I laugh so hard I cried!


----------



## shay_ (Sep 29, 2007)

i went to check out a spanish mustang in big bear cali.
then went horse back riding then drove back to las vegas


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2007)

how was jerry seinfeld?! that sounds like a great show!


----------



## Bugmaster66 (Sep 29, 2007)

Flood in basement, not the best of days , but Army won, Its a miricle!


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 29, 2007)

Blue Angels!!!Just got back from a airshow and it had the Blue Angels at it and the Shock Wave.Now i'm most likely going to do nothing.


----------



## T-P (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmm.. i dont do anything.
ive stopped school work because i need to help my parents with the house and my brothers kid.

when im done with that, i sit around doing nowt.

though, soon i need to paint the arch way in the living room, then i have to go over my grandmothers and help her paint her outside bathroom, and the kitchen


----------



## barbie69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I had court this morning for my daughters very first moving violation. then to work and then to seminar and now back at work until 6. Fun fun fun...NOT! lol 
Typical day for a nursing student.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 1, 2007)

T-P said:


> Hmm.. i dont do anything.
> ive stopped school work because i need to help my parents with the house and my brothers kid.
> 
> when im done with that, i sit around doing nowt.
> ...



Isn't there some way you could do schoolwork in your odd spare just "sit around doing nowt" time? School is pretty important. Might never seem you use the stuff, but then suddenly something happens and you do....or it helps in getting a job.


----------



## Josh (Nov 1, 2007)

more importantly, OUTSIDE BATHROOM?


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Today work-Teaching Taiko Drumming - At lunch Donate blood then eat Lunch with the Bishop, then back to work to do some tutoring then Home  to my 4 legged kids spend a little time with them, then a little light reading 'His Dark Materials by Philip Pullman, a weekly tv show then bed.
Can't wait until Sat-Sun for the plant sale.


----------

